# I can speak a wee bit of Romanian



## Setwale_Charm

I can speak a wee bit of Romanian,
I can read fairly well,
I study Romanian from time to time 


Can smb translate these for me please? I am not sure that my own translation was correct.


----------



## david_carmen

(Eu) Ştiu să vorbesc foarte puţin româneşte/limba română. (Vorbesc foarte puţin româneşte.)
Ştiu/Pot să citesc destul de bine.
Din când în când, studiez limba română.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Multumesc foarte mult, david_carmen!
Could you also please translate: I study Georgian too (you know the Language of the republic of Georgia but I do not know the Romanina word for it. And can you please tell me the word for Moldovan? [/font]


----------



## OldAvatar

Setwale_Charm said:


> Multumesc foarte mult, david_carmen!
> Could you also please translate: I study Georgian too (you know the Language of the republic of Georgia but I do not know the Romanina word for it. And can you please tell me the word for Moldovan? [/font]



I study Georgian too = De asemenea, studiez şi limba gruzină

Moldovan = moldovean (sg., masc.), moldoveancă (sg., fem.), moldoveni (pl., masc.), moldovence (pl., fem.)

Notice that *moldovean/**moldoveancă *can sometimes have a pejorative, derogatory sense. So, be a bit careful how you use it, especially when you talk to a girl. It depends on where the person is from.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OldAvatar said:


> I study Georgian too = De asemenea, studiez şi limba gruzină
> 
> Moldovan = moldovean (sg., masc.), moldoveancă (sg., fem.), moldoveni (pl., masc.), moldovence (pl., fem.)
> 
> Notice that *moldovean/**moldoveancă *can sometimes have a pejorative, derogatory sense. So, be a bit careful how you use it, especially when you talk to a girl. It depends on where the person is from.


 

Hmm...interesting, why?


----------



## OldAvatar

Moldovan regions, both the Romanian and the independent one are very backward economical regions and some people have prejudices and consider people having different behaviour in connection with the province they come from. There are, also, some political reasons for such a mentality which I don't know if I'm allowed to explain them here.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, but why are girls particularly sensitive?
 What do you call the Moldovan region of Romania?


----------



## OldAvatar

Setwale_Charm said:


> OK, but why are girls particularly sensitive?
> What do you call the Moldovan region of Romania?



Moldova is split in two parts, an independent one and a part of Romania, almost 1/3 of Romania. The Moldovan region of Romania *is *Moldova. The independent region, the Eastern Moldova used to be Bassarabia. But they thought that Bassarabia wouldn't be a widely known name and they decided to name it Moldova because, indeed it used to be part of Moldova.

The girls are especially sensitive because some people use the word *Moldoveancă *to name an uneducated girl having bad attitude. But I told you, it really depends on the region you are and also, this is a prejustice which I don't like at all. But some girls may get upset or, at least, may not like it, if you call them like that, especially if they aren't originary from Moldova.

Best regards


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OldAvatar said:


> The Moldovan region of Romania *is *Moldova. The independent region used to be Bassarabia. But they thought that Bassarabia wouldn't be a widely known name and they decided to name it Moldova because, indeed it was part of Moldova.
> 
> The girls are especially sensitive because some people use the word *Moldoveancă *to name an uneducated girl having bad attitude. But I told you, it really depends on the region you are and also, this is a prejustice which I don't like at all. But some girls may get upset or, at least, may not like it, if you call them like that, especially if they aren't originary from Moldova.
> 
> Best regards


 
Sorry, let me specify, they mean girls of uneducated attitudes or girls of easy morals so to speak? Is it connected with certain migration flows currently?


----------



## OldAvatar

Setwale_Charm said:


> Sorry, let me specify, they mean girls of uneducated attitudes or girls of easy morals so to speak? Is it connected with certain migration flows currently?



No, it hasn't got anything to do with recent migration. It is going way back in history, it is a prejudice based on historical poor development of the region. See my edit of previous post.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, thanks a lot for the explanation. I am always confused about the relationships between Romanians and Moldovans.


----------



## OldAvatar

Setwale_Charm said:


> OK, thanks a lot for the explanation. I am always confused about the relationships between Romanians and Moldovans.



You are welcome,
We all are confused.

You have to understand the meaning of Romanian. Romanians are a nation formed by unification of people speaking the same language (not even different dialects) and having the same habits, from 3 major historical regions: Wallachia, Transylvania and Moldova. For some reasons, the Eastern Moldova, or at least some of their leaders, don't agree with this matter. That would be a brief explanation. I guess the situation is similar with former Eastern and Western Germany.

Thank you for your interest.


----------

